# Sexy non-pornographic images



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

Where are the boobs? :sad:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

These are genuinely disturbing.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

phony said:


>


 Wow, where's this?


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Wow, where's this?


Maastricht, NL. Absolutely lovely, isn't it? @Synched (when he sees this in 2017 ) gets his books there, gosh. <3


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

@chimeric @devoid 

Judging by the pics of women you've selected as sexy, I'm guessing you're both hetero women right?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

strangestdude said:


> @chimeric @devoid
> 
> Judging by the pics of women you've selected as sexy, I'm guessing you're both hetero women right?


I am.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

strangestdude said:


> @_chimeric_ @_devoid_
> 
> Judging by the pics of women you've selected as sexy, I'm guessing you're both hetero women right?


Is this the point where you start saying that only thick women are sexy to men? I hope thats where you go with this.


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

android654 said:


> Is this the point where you start saying that only thick women are sexy to men? I hope thats where you go with this.


No.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

strangestdude said:


> No.


So, where were you going with that? Or are you collecting some kind of internet census?


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

strangestdude said:


> @_chimeric_ @_devoid_
> 
> Judging by the pics of women you've selected as sexy, I'm guessing you're both hetero women right?


Interested in following whatever the logic chain is here re hetero women and what they would perceive as sexy in a woman. I didn't find those pictures sexy at all, and I'm a lesbian (though I only speak for myself, certainly not all lesbians).


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

I have to warn you though, this one's a bit too sexy.


* *


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

phony said:


>


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Calvaire said:


>


HAHAHAH my friend who's probably an INFP has this set as her profile picture for a lot of her pages xD


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

George may be my favourite Beatle, but Ringo is def the sexiest:








More seriously, though:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

phony said:


> HAHAHAH my friend who's probably an INFP has this set as her profile picture for a lot of her pages xD


Heh, I've considered changing my avatar to something (or someone) I find more appealing, but then I would feel weird for posting with an avatar that gives me inappropriate thoughts everywhere. :tongue:


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

snail said:


> LOL! I was showing that I think being cuddly and getting that warm fuzzy feeling of intimate connection is sexy, and that it is universally so, whether one is straight, homosexual, or a cat.
> 
> I'm amused by how you interpreted it, though. I suppose it says as much about you as about me.


I don't associate pictures of animals with 'sexiness'... But that's just me. :tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

strangestdude said:


> I don't associate pictures of animals with 'sexiness'... But that's just me. :tongue:


Fair enough. ^_^


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

People have already posted similar things here, but...


* *

















:blushed:


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

View attachment 69576


----------



## mamadabinski (Jan 2, 2013)

Hawt.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Three of my personal favourite people in terms of appearance...


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Yaoi...

* *


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Eerie said:


>


All the Krispy Kremes with full baking machines, in my area, went out of business. I can only eat them fresh off the conveyer belt...


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

carlaviii said:


> All the Krispy Kremes with full baking machines, in my area, went out of business. I can only eat them fresh off the conveyer belt...


It's been over a year since I had a doughnut, but god they are beautiful to look at lol.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Eerie said:


> It's been over a year since I had a doughnut, but god they are beautiful to look at lol.


You like that?


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Eerie said:


>



We have similar tastes.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Eerie said:


>


It said non-pornographic.

This is porn


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn I can't get this picture of me to load.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

strangestdude said:


> Subtle sexiness.


Very sexy.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

I've got this thing for vintage computer hardware.. and Bettie Page.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Brian1 said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


>


Hopping the bandwagon!


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Bumped this thread coz I thought this was a pretty hot shot :tongue::kitteh:


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Mmf.

(Damn thing won't loop and I'm not paying to download an app that will do that for me.)


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I wanna get this thread's opinion on this music video.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Forgive all my geek.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Who said:


> I wanna get this thread's opinion on this music video.


I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

* *


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

*Hey folks,

Please no pics of bare:

women's breasts
butts
penises
pussy's


*


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

* *
















Fine lass if I do say so myself.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

durn i thought this thread was "non-sexy pornographic images" and I was intrigued


----------

